# 2007 Components/Bikes



## p0nta (Jul 29, 2006)

Hello.
Here's some 2007 stuff. Enjoy!
Sorry for making all just links, but this forum just allows 40 direct linked pictures 

*Cannondale PERP*
https://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/941/pbpic941839.jpg

*Dj1*
https://www.singletrackworld.com/mod/submit/images/2061-10.jpg

*Dj2*
https://www.singletrackworld.com/mod/submit/images/2061-11.jpg

*Dj3*
https://www.singletrackworld.com/mod/submit/images/2061-12.jpg

*Manitou Minute & Nixon*
https://www.singletrackworld.com/mod/submit/images/2052-6.jpg

*Shimano XTR*
https://www.singletrackworld.com/mod/submit/images/2050-1.jpg

*Sram*
https://nsmb.com/images/gear/sram06/code_caliper_full.jpg
https://nsmb.com/images/gear/sram06/code_lever_full.jpg
https://nsmb.com/images/gear/sram06/holzfeller_cutout.jpg
https://nsmb.com/images/gear/sram06/x9_top.jpg
https://nsmb.com/images/gear/sram06/x9_derailleur.jpg

*Rockshox Totem*
https://nsmb.com/images/gear/sram06/totem_black.jpg
https://nsmb.com/images/gear/sram06/totem_stickers.jpg

*Fox 36 Float*
https://nsmb.com/images/gear/fox07/36float.jpg

*Fox 40*
https://nsmb.com/images/gear/fox07/40.jpg

*Dhx air*
https://nsmb.com/images/gear/fox07/dhxair.jpg

*Dhx 5.0*
https://nsmb.com/images/gear/fox07/dhx5.jpg

*Demo 7*
https://nsmb.com/images/gear/specialized06/d7jason.jpg

*Marzocchi 888 SL*
https://www.nsmb.com/images/gear/marz07/888_SL_ATA-1.jpg
Chasing the Boxxer: Marzocchi's air-sprung 888 is said to weigh in at 2950 grams (6.5 lbs) and the travel is adjustable between 170 and 200mm.

*Marzocchi 4X*
https://www.nsmb.com/images/gear/marz07/4X_WC-1.jpg
With the acquisition of Brian Lopes a 4X specific fork was a no-brainer. 110mm of travel. The picture suggests the new QR20 but the text says it will be a thru-axle with bolts.

*Marzocchi 888RC2X World Cup*
https://www.nsmb.com/images/gear/marz07/888_RC2X_WC_BP-1.jpg
Ti springs and nickel coated stanchions

*Roco TST R*.
https://www.nsmb.com/images/gear/marz07/ROCO_TST_R1.jpg
With four shorter eye-to-eye options compared to the Roco RC World Cup, the TST R is aimed at shorter travel bikes and riders looking to earn their vert.

*Roco Air*
https://www.nsmb.com/images/gear/marz07/ROCO_R_AIR_21.jpg
Designed for applications of 165, 190.5 and 200mm eye to eye and up to 50mm of stroke.

_*Commencal*_
*Absolut Cromo* 
https://my.20six.co.uk/twentysix-inch/img/Absolut-Cromo.jpg

*Absolut One* 
https://my.20six.co.uk/twentysix-inch/img/Absolut-1.jpg

*Absolut Two *
https://my.20six.co.uk/twentysix-inch/img/Absolut-2.jpg

*Absolut Six *
https://my.20six.co.uk/twentysix-inch/img/Supreme-6-Team.jpg

*Supreme DH* 
https://my.20six.co.uk/twentysix-inch/img/Spreme-DH.jpg

*Supreme DH Team* 
https://my.20six.co.uk/twentysix-inch/img/Supreme-DH-Team.jpg

*Absolut 4X* 
https://my.20six.co.uk/twentysix-inch/img/Absolut-4x.jpg

*Meta 4X* 
https://my.20six.co.uk/twentysix-inch/img/Meta-4X.jpg

*Supreme Mini DH* 
https://my.20six.co.uk/twentysix-inch/img/Cadre-Supreme-Mini-DH.jpg

*Orange Ms Isle*
https://www.wheelspincycles.com/smsimg/40/1478-6005-main-mii-main-40.jpg

*66SL*
https://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/897/pbpic897954.jpg

*Stab Deluxe*
https://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/897/pbpic897958.jpg

*Stinky Primo*
https://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/897/pbpic897957.jpg
https://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/897/pbpic897956.jpg

*888*
https://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/897/pbpic897925.jpg

*NS Pure 4130*
https://www.ns-bikes.com/prods/large/PURE.jpg

*NS Moto*
https://www.ns-bikes.com/prods/large/MOTO-WHITE.jpg

*NS Muthahucka*
https://www.ns-bikes.com/prods/large/MUTHAHUCKA.jpg

*NS X-up XL*
https://www.ns-bikes.com/prods/large/X-UP.jpg

*NS Leg Eaters*
https://www.ns-bikes.com/prods/large/LE BLACK.jpg

*NS Metropolis*
https://www.ns-bikes.com/prods/large/METRO.jpg

*NS Core*
https://www.ns-bikes.com/prods/large/CORE.jpg

*More at X.9*
https://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/799/pbpic799534.jpg
https://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/799/pbpic799536.jpg

*Argyle*
https://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/799/pbpic799511.jpg
https://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/799/pbpic799516.jpg
https://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/799/pbpic799512.jpg

*Hope Brake*
https://www.hopegb.com/photosmep/p19.jpg
https://www.hopegb.com/photosmep/p20.jpg

https://www.webtt.com/documents/2006/hope_2007.jpg
https://www.webtt.com/documents/2006/hope_2007.jpg

*Avid Juicy Seven*
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/6198_0.JPG

*Some More Hope*
https://www.singletrackworld.com/mod/submit/images/1995-9.jpg
https://www.singletrackworld.com/mod/submit/images/1995-7.jpg
https://www.singletrackworld.com/mod/submit/images/1995-6.jpg
https://www.singletrackworld.com/mod/submit/images/1995-8.jpg

*Magura*
https://www.singletrackworld.com/mod/submit/images/1880-5.jpg
https://www.singletrackworld.com/mod/submit/images/1880-10.jpg

*RST Space*
https://matchvideozine.com/spacefork.jpg
https://matchvideozine.com/space2.jpg
https://matchvideozine.com/space5-QR.jpg
https://matchvideozine.com/space4.jpg
https://matchvideozine.com/lutze-blkmrktSPACE.jpg

*Cannondale Scalpel*
https://www.omkmtb.co.kr/pds/rideimage/07_Scalpel5.jpg

*Cannondale Rush Carbon*
https://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/3381/1885/1600/RushCrbn.jpg

_*Shimano Saint*_
https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_834/shimano_saint_2k7_fh_s.jpg

https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_834/shimano_saint_2k7_rh_s.jpg

https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_834/shimano_saint_2k7_pr_s.jpg

*Shimano Hone*
https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_834/shimano_hone_2k7_pr_s.jpg

*Shimano LX*
https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_834/shimano_lx_2k7_ra_s.jpg

https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_834/shimano_lx_2k7_pr_s.jpg

*Shimano XT*
https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_834/shimano_xt_2k7_ra_s.jpg

https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_834/shimano_xt_2k7_pr_s.jpg

*Shimano DXR*
https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_834/shimano_dxr_2k7_kl_s.jpg

https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_834/shimano_dxr_2k7_lv_s.jpg

https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_834/shimano_dxr_2k7_rh_s.jpg

*Shimano Alfine*
https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_834/shimano_afline_2k7_s.jpg

*Shimano WH - M505*
https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_834/shimano_m505_2k7_s.jpg

*Magura Marta*
https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_882/magura_marta-2007-1_s.jpg
https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_882/magura_marta-2007-2_s.jpg

*Magura Louise*
https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_882/magura_louise-2007-1_s.jpg
https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_882/magura_louise-2007-2_s.jpg

*Rock Shox Domain*
https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_915/domain.jpg
https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_915/domain_2.jpg

*Mission Control Gate*
https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_915/domain_4.jpg

*System Maxle 360*
https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_915/domain_3.jpg

*Rock Shox Lyric*
https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_915/lyric_1.jpg
https://www.bikemagazin.sk/content/id_915/lyric_2.jpg

_*Rockhopper*_
https://www.cyclesdeoro.com/images/travel/Spec_Reno_07/photos/photo4.jpg

_*Fatboy*_
https://www.cyclesdeoro.com/images/travel/Spec_Reno_07/photos/photo5.jpg

https://www.cyclesdeoro.com/images/travel/Spec_Reno_07/photos/photo6.jpg

https://www.cyclesdeoro.com/images/travel/Spec_Reno_07/photos/photo7.jpg

_*Hard Rock*_
https://www.cyclesdeoro.com/images/travel/Spec_Reno_07/photos/photo8.jpg

_*Hotrock*_
https://www.cyclesdeoro.com/images/travel/Spec_Reno_07/photos/photo9.jpg

_*Demo Bikes*_
https://www.cyclesdeoro.com/images/travel/Spec_Reno_07/photos/photo15.jpg

*Enduro*
https://www.cyclesdeoro.com/images/travel/Spec_Reno_07/photos/photo16.jpg

_*SJ FSR 120 Expert*_
https://www.cyclesdeoro.com/images/travel/Spec_Reno_07/photos/photo19.jpg

_*Enduro ram*_
https://www.cyclesdeoro.com/images/travel/Spec_Reno_07/photos/photo20.jpg

https://www.cyclesdeoro.com/images/travel/Spec_Reno_07/photos/photo21.jpg

_*S-Works Cyclocross*_
https://www.cyclesdeoro.com/images/travel/Spec_Reno_07/photos/photo33.jpg

_*P.3*_
https://thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/@0_mall/o-trick/cabinet/07spe/07spe013.jpg

_*P.2 Cro-mo*_
https://thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/@0_mall/o-trick/cabinet/07spe/07spe014.jpg


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

damn, nice job listin all that stuff out. havent seen some of that, very cool. that first pic of the demo 7 im actually liking that paint job (never saw that yellow one).


----------



## Vicious (Jun 21, 2006)

Marzocchi 888RC2X World Cup will be mine.


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Things I would like to see good reviews on:
Magura Wutan (or whatever that fork is called)
RST Space (I know what you are thinking *say what*, but its nice to see when some companies make a break for the market, it might bring some freshness)
The new Hope FR brakes. If they can get them to shut-up they may be the hottest Sh it out there. I would like to see someone other than Magura try a floating caliper.
And last but not least the ROCO Air, if it's as plush as marz can be, then it looks hot.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

i miss the bomber graphics on the 888.the new single crown rs look sick!whats the travel on the domain?are the lyric and totem both long travel?...everything looks pretty hott as far as components,but honestly some of those bikes are just not very attractive.the new cannondale loked good,but the enduro and the hardrock.ew.i havnt been a fan of the new design konas since they came out.
but hey its my opinion,and like i said some super sick looking compenents!!!


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

You can think of the Totem being roughly equivalent to a 66. The Lyric is more like a z1 or 36. The domain is the cheaper one if my memory serves me correctly


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

wow all the stuff looks sick. yet ill still be rockign my same parts:madman:


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

Vicious said:


> Marzocchi 888RC2X World Cup will be mine.


That is a bad-ass looking fork. What will be the retail - $1300?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

thanks for posting all of that! the new enduros are discusting......specialized sure did make a lot of interesting choices for 07


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

disgusting bad right??...but the enduro sx is still the same design correct?


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

dd13 said:


> disgusting bad right??...but the enduro sx is still the same design correct?


yep, still the same. dropped the enduro out of it though. just the sx trails


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

i like the looks of that cannondale perp


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Wow, thanks so much for all the links. :thumbsup: I'm happy to see Shimano triggers.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

The Rock Shox Argyle is the best DJ fork ive ever ridden .Its nice and plush yet stiff and smooth.


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

I wouldn't mind a Cannondale Perp with a Totem and Avid Codes.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dd13 said:


> disgusting bad right??...but the enduro sx is still the same design correct?


ya...im just not diggin the looks of the new enduros. i loved the part spec of the 06 models, but maybe the new design will prove to be better .


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

rockshox has done there turn around
and now they kick ass


----------



## n8nate (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the info!


P-Funk said:


> That is a bad-ass looking fork. What will be the retail - $1300?


Unfortunately no. According to Singletrack:
http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=2061
it will be 999.95 British Pounds, or around 1,863.11 USD.

-Nate


----------



## fw190 (Oct 27, 2005)

n8nate said:


> Thanks for all the info!
> 
> Unfortunately no. According to Singletrack:
> http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=2061
> ...


Nah, it will be less than that in the US. Manufacturers don't set their suggested retail prices in London and then use the exchange rate to figure the MSRP for the rest of the world.


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

fw190 said:


> Nah, it will be less than that in the US. Manufacturers don't set their suggested retail prices in London and then use the exchange rate to figure the MSRP for the rest of the world.


Indeed, they will probably keep the price competative with the Fox40 and Boxxer WC. I think its predominance as a DH fork is checked by the fact that it is the heaviest of the 3.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I wonder if they new hope brakes come stock on the Cannondale Prophet 4X. In the first batch of photos it shows the green caliper on a Carbon Lefty.


----------



## n8nate (Apr 12, 2006)

fw190 said:


> Nah, it will be less than that in the US. Manufacturers don't set their suggested retail prices in London and then use the exchange rate to figure the MSRP for the rest of the world.


Hallelujah.

-Nate


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I wanna see a Specialized P.1! 

Specialized should have put a Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 2 on the P.2 Cr-Mo, that would look so awesome, and either a DJ 1 or a green Rockshox Argyle on the P.3. That would be a hell of a color scheme. But no, they HAD to put on a DJ 3. Those are a huge step up from last years "Dirt Jam's", but come on, no one has put on a DJ 1 or 2 as stock in years (that i can think of). 

Anyone think we'll see the return of the P. Street? A lighter, more kick-ass P. Street?

Oh, ****, I just realized something! Look REAL closely behind the picture of the Hotrock! That's the P.1 Cr-Mo! Fukking awesome! It's got Avid brakes, dual 26s" again, and I think I see a front brake! SWEET!


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

wow man nice job:thumbsup:


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

I wish I could see a better pic of that P.1 (i think) behind the Specialized Hotrock. Anyway, thanks for all the links!


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Awesome job - must have taken ages!

Thanks man.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Im intrested to know what the Shimano DXR range are going to be like.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

This is a WEIRD idea, but hey, it might be a hit with All mountain riders.
I give you the P. Series All Mountain. An inbred if I ever saw one, like a rockhopper and a P.3 got drunk in a bar and "got jiggy wid' it." If you know what I mean!


----------



## p0nta (Jul 29, 2006)

Well, It took ages to make this list. But I did'nt find it all by my self. All the pictures was taken from a swedish forum.

*btw, it would be nice if everyone could post some 2007 stuff so we get to see more!!*


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

thanks for posting all that stuff......any pics of the new Saint Cranks???


----------

